# Sage Dual Boiler - Tamper



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

I have had my Sage Dual Boiler for a few months and am getting on well with it. If I were to purchase a different tamper, what exact size would I need and what features should I look for? Any particular recommendations and what advantages would that give me in more conistenty good coffee vs the one Sage supplied? Huge thanks for any advice. Jon


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

JonR said:


> I have had my Sage Dual Boiler for a few months and am getting on well with it. If I were to purchase a different tamper, what exact size would I need and what features should I look for? Any particular recommendations and what advantages would that give me in more conistenty good coffee vs the one Sage supplied? Huge thanks for any advice. Jon


Going off the sage DTP, these are classed as a 54mm portafilter. However the ideal tamper size for the DTP baskets is 53.5mm

So I'd guess that with the DB being 58mm it would be slightly less. That's only a guess though.

Are you able to measure with some vernia callipers?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

The tamper that comes with the db is 58mm. The basket is approx 58.5mm. You can find a 58.4mm tamper fairly easily. I'm after one myself.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I bought this one.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motta-Competition-58-4-Coffee-Tamper-Red-Handle-Espresso-Cappuccino/132416532048?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I also have the Sage DB and just bought a 58.4 eazytamp from 'give it the beans' great piece of kit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe Matt Perger wrote a while lot about a properly fitting tamper being very important (whilst releasing a tamper himself however, so a bias opinion, but one that is generally trustworthy).

A level ramp however is at least as important, if not more so. I have a level lock tamper and I would never go back to a manual tamp. It takes away one element that can go wrong, and I was never great at getting a level tamp in the first place. It also means your tamp pressure is consistent, as it can only go into the basket so far. (providing you use the same amount of coffee)

I also find I very rarely change the level, but I don't change the roast level of what I'm drinking dramatically between beans.

Anyway, highly recommend you look into them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The eazytamp is a lovely piece of kit

I have several of these that I use for training people


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Glenn said:


> The eazytamp is a lovely piece of kit
> 
> I have several of these that I use for training people


I've come to the conclusion that inconsistent tamping is the weak link in my workflow and I've been weighing up the pros and cons of the eazytamp, espro calibrated tamper and the PUSH. I think I'm veering toward the espro but would be really interested to know your thoughts on the individual merits and your preference.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Decent Tamper worth throwing into the mix


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Decent Tamper worth throwing into the mix


Ooh I hadn't considered the Decent but just had a look online and it looks pretty impressive - something I would never have said a year ago, such is the insanity of the coffee bug!

From a quick look I could only find a UK one on amazon for £139 but $99 if I buy when I visit the States in 2018...

What's your preference out of the 4 @Glenn?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had all 4

PUSH is different

Out of the remaining 3 the Decent gets used most often, followed by eazytamp then espro (as chosen by trainees)


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I have had all 4
> 
> PUSH is different
> 
> Out of the remaining 3 the Decent gets used most often, followed by eazytamp then espro (as chosen by trainees)


Cheers Glenn - I'll leave it for a week or so to see if my wanted ad on the forum produces an espro and if not I'll revisit the various options.


----------

